
Fuck the Super Game Boy: Introduction (2010) - danso
http://loveconquersallgam.es/post/2350461718/fuck-the-super-game-boy-introduction
======
anigbrowl
This is somewhat interesting from the point of view of Ninendo nerdery, but
the author clearly thinks the SGB is great rather than hating it. I don't
understand what she's trying to say with the title at all, it seems to be
nothing other than linkbait.

~~~
dools
_nothing other than linkbait_

Matt Cutts defines link bait as anything "interesting enough to catch people's
attention[1].

What the fuck is HN's problem with interesting headlines? Should everyone
create articles and put headlines on them like "My overview of the pros and
cons of the Super Game Boy as a platform for game developers"?

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_bait](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_bait)

~~~
dragonwriter
> What the fuck is HN's problem with interesting headlines?

Linkbait isn't an interesting headline. Its a headline that is interesting at
the expense of not being an accurate reflection of the content of the article
for which it serves as a headline.

Its a trick, and unsurprisingly, people don't like to be tricked.

~~~
dools
_Its a headline that is interesting at the expense of not being an accurate
reflection of the content of the article for which it serves as a headline_

Well, that's your definition of Link Bait but as far as I can see it's not the
generally accepted definition of Link Bait (outside of the hyper critical
anti-marketing world of certain elements of the HN readership).

Perhaps you should refer to that type of article as "Link Bait and Switch".

I would contend, however, that in the case of this article it's neither. It's
just a strong headline attached to a well written article about the Super Game
Boy.

~~~
megablast
If you want to understand why we hate linkbait, you are going to need to
understand the communities definition. We see it as a lie, we don't need a way
to trick us into reading an article. We are not that sort of community.

And article with the title "intricacies of x86 branch prediction" is going to
be read by us, it doesn't need to be called "how to predict the future".

------
mnutt
This reminds me of the trick where you can create a GIF of more than 256
colors, by making an animated GIF with a different palette per frame and only
selectively updating parts of the image.

~~~
kefs
I believe you're referring to this awesomeness..

[http://phil.ipal.org/tc.html](http://phil.ipal.org/tc.html)

------
ihuman
Is this how Game boy games have color when playing on a Game Boy Color or
Advanced?

~~~
0x09
SGB palettes aren't recognized by the CGB, which instead only has a hardcoded
set of 12 to apply on regular GameBoy games. Backwards-compatible CGB games
used another incompatible format. Some games (Pokémon Yellow) contained both.
If you want you can see all the gory details in The Game Boy Programming
Manual (huge PDF):

[http://chrisantonellis.com/files/gameboy/gb-programming-
manu...](http://chrisantonellis.com/files/gameboy/gb-programming-manual.pdf)

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
I knew that the CGB allowed you to pick among the hardcoded 12 color palettes
(by holding down various key combinations at the Nintendo logo boot screen),
but after reading the article I was curious about this as well. I wonder why
they decided not to make the CGB recognize the SGB palettes?

~~~
Millennium
Because SGB palettes weren't intended to be used on the whole screen at once
(or, at least, you couldn't assume that they were intended to be used that
way). What looks great on one region might look terrible on the entire screen.
So they decided to simply set it up so that if you wanted to make a palette
available on the whole screen, you could do so by making a CGB version of it.

Interesting article, though. It would be interesting to see more games
designed this way, though I doubt that'll ever happen. Pity, that.

------
GhotiFish
Immensely entertaining read. Thanks for the link!

She had me curious as to how DK 94 pulled that one off, that grid made it
pretty clear.

DK 94 really was a good game.

------
guruz
I really liked this article series.

The pattern areas are a cool idea on how to add more colors to a 4-shade
monochrome game without "changing the API"

(See also [http://loveconquersallgam.es/post/50580417138/this-is-
neat-a...](http://loveconquersallgam.es/post/50580417138/this-is-neat-a-debug-
window-border-that-was-used) on how developers/designersprobably used to test
it..)

------
jmt7les
Never forget the day I got my first GBC...

